# PO @ BIDMC



## MB (Oct 21, 2004)

Mitpo62,

Do they require the academy or will they put you through?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I just graduated the academy with a guy who was put through by BIDMC.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe that at a minimum you need the SSPO or Reserve/Intermittent academy. It is true that they may sponsor someone through the full municipal academy. One of the now sergeants just graduated from the Plymouth Academy.


----------



## MB (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't have either of them and MCJTC doesn't accept my federal academy


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I have a BS and R/I academy...I have applied online twice and havent heard anything. I'm just going to mail them my stuff instead. These online application processes suck.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats a good idea Mikey. In fact, give DC James McCarthy a call at 617-632-8306 and he'll fill you in on the job; you should be able to FAX everything to him. I'd also let him know about the online problems.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

OK thanks MitPO, I'll do that. I had the same problem with Mass General Hospital, I had to fax them a resume after applying 3 times online.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Ther are 2 BIDMC guys in the R/I academy in Foxboro right now. I think one is the head of the security department there............


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

And the other one is a public safety sergeant who may or may not be switching over to the police side when he graduates sometime in March.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

MB";p="50876 said:


> I don't have either of them and MCJTC doesn't accept my federal academy


I don't know what federal agency you work for but the MCJTC will accept you into the R/I academy if your Federal agency sponsors you. It's a nice way to get some MA state training/experience should you decide to go elsewhere.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Plus if some one has the R/I academy and a full time federal law enforcement academy they can qualify for a waiver and will be able to be appointed as an SSPO w/o the MPOC or the SSPO academy @ the SPA.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mikey682";p="50889 said:


> OK thanks MitPO, I'll do that. I had the same problem with Mass General Hospital, I had to fax them a resume after applying 3 times online.


That's the way it is at the Big City Hospitals. When jobs open up, they get flooded. They are very good stepping stones for an LE career so ALOT of people apply. The only true way to get your resume "IN" there is to fax or email right to the department. An even better way is if you know someone on the inside... Juice helps.... These places receive a few dozen resumes each week (several hundered a year), even when there are no openings. For those of you trying for a Hospital Police/Security Job in Boston, good luck!

:lol:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

It is my understanding that there are still several openings on both sides (Public Safety and Police) of the house. Great pay, benefits, and working conditions. The Chief is a stand-up guy and one good cop with many years of experience. Check out the job posting on www.boston.com, click on "jobs", then type in "police". Don't delay!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

What is an average shift like as a PO at the BIDMC?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Q U I E T ......mostly.........


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

. . . unless your partner snores. :sl:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Another round of interviews today. Moving right along......


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

One hired and five more to go. More interviews next week!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Moving right along.......four new officers and one new sergeant hired/promoted. I think two other officers and one or two sergeants and they're done. Send that resume today! :mrgreen:


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Call me stupid or tired at 3AM but what dept is BIDMC


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center; fully armed, recognized law enforcement agency in the City of Boston.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

They're now adding two more officers and two more sergeants; public safety needs a few more guys too.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info that helps me out. From what it sounds like it is a good department to work for.


----------



## Future Cop (Jan 30, 2005)

FRPDConstable";p="71009 said:


> From what it sounds like it is a good department to work for.


DO YOUR RESEARCH!!!!!!!!! The dept. started about two years ago. 11 out of 12 of the original police officers have left!!! The turnover rate on the security dept. is almost as bad, from what I hear. Why are all these people leaving this "great department to work for?"


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

BIDMC Police is under new management and gaining a very good reputation as a professional department. The recent crop of new hires are young, progressive, and educated. The new deputy chief as a long, well documented, credible career in law enforcement and is a stand up guy. The recent departures left for civil service municipal departments...nothing too surprising there. It is a good paying job with great benefits and plenty of OT. Check it out.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

Just like any new organization- growing pains


----------

